# I think Cinnamon is sick...



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And I'm not sure I can save her. It looks like the same thing Cupkake had a few months ago. Heavy breathing, closed eyes (this means pain), barely moving. And she tried to bite me, Cinnamon has never tried to bite me in her whole life, she's too sweet for that, so she HAS to be sick. I mixed up a yogurt/ACV mix to give her because she loves yogurt but she wouldn't eat it so I had to try to get some in her mouth with a syringe. She did not like that at all. She had something caked to her head this morning that was hard, my hubby thinks its vomit but how does a bird get vomit on the BACK of her head? 

When Cupkake died I got a necropsy done and they said she had an enlarged liver and a secondary yeast infection and that all I needed to do was make the water acidic for the other birds. So I put a small amount of cranberry juice in their water and have been doing that ever since. But how can two birds both have an enlarged liver? HOW??? I love all my birds, but Cinnamon is something special. This is my angel, the light of my life. I'm going to mix up the spice remedy as well and put it in her water. There's an emergency pet care center half an hour away from here, I can take her there and see if they can help. Maybe if I get her there in time she can be saved, I may leave my hubby with her while I go to work and then go get him after. Just keep her in your prayers...


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh Roxy I am so so sorry  I hope she gets better I really do!


----------



## forlife (Sep 11, 2011)

I she ok


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-37.527161,143.814512


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys...I'm scared. This is my baby, I just can't lose her. I don't want to wait too long to take her in but I gotta wait for my hubby to get home!


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

ohhh im so sorry to hear this news roxy.. my prayers are with you.. that little angel will recover soon


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope she gets better! I can tell you love her as much as i love Sunny!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

All my good thoughts to both of you.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I found this: 

http://members.cox.net/~weirdlilfaechild/liverdisease.htm 


It says that a lot of ailments and even poisons can cause liver disease in birds. So it could be an environmental cause. Since your birds are free flight, I'd check the carpet and have it tested for chemicals and metals. There may be residue from the last cleaning.


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

omg im so sorry to hear this i hope she makes it please keep us updated


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She passed...I got her to the emergency vet but there wasn't an avian vet on duty until tonight. They called everyone within a 2hr drive and there was no one so I had to take her home. She started throwing up. By the time we got home she couldn't stand. She passed shortly after. Mentha, I looked at the link...E. Coli was found in the baby I had necropsied but I cleaned EVERYTHING with a bleach/water mix, even the walls. Hubby thinks it might be something in the environment as well. We are now thinking about downsizing the flock, mainly because I can't take this anymore. I'm just really tired.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh no roxy im so sorry this has been a really horrible year for you


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

im so sorry to hear she didnt make it  thats broke my heart my thoughts are with you


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.  I'm sure she knows you love her and how hard you tried to save her. I hope you can figure out what's been going on.


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Cinnamon passing  Thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about Cinnamon  I wonder what was wrong with her, so sad


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

ohhh roxy im so sorry to hear this  poor angel.. RIP


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh no that's sad to hear Roxy, Cinnamon will wait at the rainbow bridge for you :flowers:


----------



## forlife (Sep 11, 2011)

I got up from my sleep I'm so so sorry to here that I was hoping your baby wood be all right


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-37.527286,143.814682


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no, Iam sorry for your loss  Mabey you should take in some birds for a check up. They might all need to be treated for e coli or a yeast problem. The vet will know what to do


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Sweet Cinnamon... you guys are in our thoughts... so sorry to hear.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

((((hugs)))) so sorry you lost her. Earlier this year I lost 5 in a 10 day span to kidney failure, turned out to be environmental. I had glued one of my nest boxes with gorilla glue and I kept finding them dead in the same box. The sand I had put in the aviary floor also had metal in it. Now that I think about it I wonder if poisoning was what caused all my babies to die, because it wasn't too long after putting the sand down and I removed the box that they hatched.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you can find out what was wrong with her.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

This is just SO frustrating...I took her, Baby, and Hershey in to the vet three weeks ago. The vet listened to their lungs (because of the respiratory issues that the baby had) and all they did was give me stuff for their lungs. Nothing about the e. coli (she researched it for me and said it was only secondary to the pneumonia so she wasn't worried about that). My hubby also feels guilty because we have central air and he has a lot of chemicals and stuff in the garage and he feels that may have been the problem. The question now is, do I take her in for a necropsy or not? Because with Cupkake and the baby, nothing was done. They told me what they had died of and gave me a few tips but nothing else. So I don't know if doing one on her is going to help but I think I will call them today and ask what the treatment for yeast and e. coli would be.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

You're going to have to treat the whole flock, for e. coli. That could be the cause of the liver damage and the other problems you've been having. I was researching and came across this and thought of you. 

I know the liver damage is secondary, but it is what will kill a bird quicker. Maybe strengthening their livers will give them a fighting chance against the e. coli while you can treat it. 

Read the part about the aloe detox.
http://www.landofvos.com/articles/kitchen5.html


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O Mentha thank you so much! I'm gonna go get some of that today. So it wouldn't be wrong of me to ask for something to give the birds for the e. coli? Because I honestly think that's the problem here. We cleaned everything again...well my hubby did, I couldn't even go in the bird room yesterday. Its so different without her there.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

That would be the first thing I'd ask for, if the vet won't prescribe something for it I might be looking for another vet. I know there are herbs that can help clear up e coli. Cinnamon comes to mind, but right now I am just too tired to look in my herb notes. I'll have the info as soon as I can keep my eyes open, I promise. You could probably search for 'parrot herbs e. coli" and get a bunch of info on what is used, but probably not dosage. The spice mix would probably be a safe bet though.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Roxy, so sorry to read about Cinnamon *hug*. She was such a sweet heart, and I know how much you loved her.  It is truly scary to think they may be effected by seemingly harmless environments and there is no way for them to tell us they feel unwell until it is too late. Cinnamon gave you a lot of wonderful moments, and she'll be sorely missed - I will miss reading about her and her beautiful motherly nature, and she was such a gorgeous looking bird.

I have a variety of an aloe vera plant, does anyone know if this can be prepared for parrot consumption? e.g. scrap the flesh out and pulp it and mix it in their drinking water?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

If I remember right you can scrape it and mix it with their veggies I'm not sure how adding fresh to water would work, you can buy aloe gel though. Aloe also is pretty safe where birds are concerned.


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

im soooooo sorryyyyyy roxy..hope ur coping ok..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys...I'm doing OK, trying to distract myself mostly. There will never be another bird like her.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Hope this helps 

basic information:
http://www.pricelessparrots.com/e-coli.htm

treatment
http://www.petparrot.com/Illnesses.htm#E-coli

available:
http://www.jefferspet.com/product.a...urce=GBase&crkw=Vetisulid+Injectible+&+Powder


----------



## Em&Me (Jul 31, 2011)

-big hugs- I'm soo sorry about Cinnamon you have my prayers and love. I know how hard it is to lose your baby, but don't worry everything will turn out alright <


----------



## Tyander (Sep 12, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> She passed...I got her to the emergency vet but there wasn't an avian vet on duty until tonight. They called everyone within a 2hr drive and there was no one so I had to take her home. She started throwing up. By the time we got home she couldn't stand. She passed shortly after. Mentha, I looked at the link...E. Coli was found in the baby I had necropsied but I cleaned EVERYTHING with a bleach/water mix, even the walls. Hubby thinks it might be something in the environment as well. We are now thinking about downsizing the flock, mainly because I can't take this anymore. I'm just really tired.


E. coli...that's serious. Practise good hygene and always double/triple wash vegetables and fruits. From WiKi: "fecal-oral transmission is the major route through which pathogenic strains of the bacterium cause disease. Cells are able to survive outside the body for a limited amount of time, which makes them ideal indicator organisms to test environmental samples for fecal contamination."


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

ahhhh i am so so sorry for your news hun,
i hope you will feel a little better in few days,
but it isnt ever easy when your baby dies,
once again i am so so sorry and thinking about you 
hugs n xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys...Mentha thank you for that I'll have to order it this next week. I did do some research too like you suggested and cinnamon can kill e. coli in 95% of the cases so I've been putting cinnamon on their food until I can get that stuff. I haven't been using garlic because they just got off an antibiotic and I don't want to compromise their good bacteria any more than I have to.


----------

